# Waking the dead?!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have watched waking the dead for years now and love it. Over this series they keep mentioning Boyd's son.... But I cant remember what happened to him?? How did he die and when? Can anyone remember!

Its very frustrating.     

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Natalie,

Love WTD brilliant series.  His son died during the last series from a drugs overdose.  

Shelley x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, thanks Shelly!

I surpose its the end of the series tonight! Gonna have to wait till next year for the new one.

Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

They never do enough....the series is always way too short !!

Like the way they've tied in this episode with last series though.....

N x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Waking the Dad last night was fab!!! 

Linda Cummings is so scary!! She plays it really well 

Cant wait for it tonight 

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I sky +'d last nights and hope to watch it tonight before tonights episode.  I hate watching it one night and having to wait 24 hrs for the next one   not that i'm impatient in anyway  

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG it was brilliant!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Reeeeaaally good !

*Mish* did you manage to watch both last night ?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Minxy, Yes managed to watch both had about 3 mins to wait before the new one haha, much better.

Fantastic but can't believe that the series is over all ready!! I thought they only done 3 episodes!!

Not good :-(

Shelley x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooh I didn't know that was the end of the series, I LOVE it, although I am a bit squeamish and have to look away a fair bit, couldn't stomach the scene with lab woman (brain dead today) scraping the skin from under the finger nail


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bev, I noticed my sky plus setting had taken off the series link, so looks like thats it for this series!!! Also it was a bit of cliff hanger.  Personally I wouldn't of even gone to save her, he still wouldn't of been the murderer that she said he was!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad you managed to time it to perfection Mish 

A definite cliff hanger....she couldn't have survived that surely ?

I always get annoyed with these short series....I love the Tudors too and last Friday was the last one of that too....wait all bloody year and then within weeks their over 

Wish they'd do another Messiah...did anyone watch those ?

N x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

the ken stott messiah?? If so then thats one of my faves! Got it on DVD! Never watched waking the dead! Would I enjoy it? Not sure I know what its like??


----------

